# Just had my first squirter



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

After about 4kg of beans through my classic with a naked pf i have just had my first squirter.

Coincidentally i have just changed beans to raves doyo which are a bit lighter than my normal roast from them (signature, Cuban, Italian job etc) could this have anything to do with it?

Was 16g in a double basket, distributed with a cocktail stick as normal.

Still tasted lovely mind even if i have cracked into them a bit early (roasted 5 days ago, but ran out of coffee!)


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i have just changed grinders (an upgraded) and have started having a lot of squirters. the one this morning was shocking. will be interested to see how this thread progresses


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

truegrace said:


> After about 4kg of beans through my classic with a naked pf i have just had my first squirter.
> 
> Coincidentally i have just changed beans to raves doyo which are a bit lighter than my normal roast from them (signature, Cuban, Italian job etc) could this have anything to do with it?
> 
> ...


Presumably you changed grind and dialled in the new beans as required ? Lighter roast=finer grind required ...

5-6 days should be ok for degassing .

What's the grinder ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Squirting is normally a distribution problem, or shot preparation. You might find it easier, changing away from your naked to a twin spout. I t does not make a mess if the shot goes wrong. You prepare in the same way and if all is well, the rats tails will come out of both spouts evenly.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Got a sj from cc, dialed in as normal, pulled another just and was fine, so may of just been a diff shot prep in my blurry eyed state!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

truegrace said:


> Got a sj from cc, dialed in as normal, pulled another just and was fine, so may of just been a diff shot prep in my blurry eyed state!


I'm not quite sure why you are stirring the grounds from an SJ (unless it's out of habit from an earlier grinder) as it should be totally unnecessary with the SJ so stop doing it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I stirred the grinds when I first had a SJ to avoid gusher shots. It just takes some getting used to if you've never used a doser before.

You soon find your own way of doing it.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Charliej said:


> I'm not quite sure why you are stirring the grounds from an SJ (unless it's out of habit from an earlier grinder) as it should be totally unnecessary with the SJ so stop doing it.


force of habit i think from using a porlex. Have never not stirred using the sj, that said have put through 2kg of signature, 1kg of Italian job, 1kg of Cuban and 500g from pact coffee and never suffered from it before.

Will give a shot ago in the morning without stirring, as will speed up my early morning caffeine fix if it can be straight from grinder -pf-tamp-machine


----------

